# hunting accident......



## Vman (Feb 12, 2006)

i guess he thought it was a "Dan Quail"   
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/11312757/


----------



## ASD (Feb 12, 2006)

attorney got shot


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Feb 12, 2006)

> Whittington “came up from behind the vice president and the other hunter and didn’t signal them or indicate to them or announce himself,” Armstrong said.
> 
> “The vice president didn’t see him,” she continued. “The covey flushed and the vice president picked out a bird and was following it and shot. And by God, Harry was in the line of fire and got peppered pretty good.”



Sneaking up on people who are hunting is not the brightest thing a person can do!


----------

